# Fishing off the beach at Myrtle Beach?



## Arrow3 (Mar 3, 2016)

Me and my wife have a little trip planned soon and I wondered if it's worth it to take a fishing rod or not. Been there plenty of times but have never fished . Maybe take some jerk baits or spoons ?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 4, 2016)

A double bottom rig with shirmp might catch you some whiting if they're in yet. Maybe some bluefish on cut bait.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm really only looking to fish artificial .....Anyone else??


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Youre not gonna do much with artificial.


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 8, 2016)

Arrow3 said:


> I'm really only looking to fish artificial .....Anyone else??



I’ve never fished Myrtle Beach, but do fish the Atlantic coast on the very northern most point of FL.

I like to very, very early in the morning with a top water bait like a spook. I look for action in the surf, but if I can’t see any, I’ll just blind cast. I’ll pick up trout, ladyfish, jacks, bluefish, etc. 

Sometimes the action is pretty good, but sometimes it’s slow. But watching the sun rise on the beach with no one around is the real prize.


----------



## sweatequity (Mar 8, 2016)

*Ive used spoons*

anything shiny and fast will work..


----------



## billdawg (Mar 9, 2016)

Krocodile and kastmaster spoons.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 6, 2016)

How'd you do B? Catch anything?


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 8, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> How'd you do B? Catch anything?



Never could get any decent reports so I didn't even take a fishing rod with me.


----------

